# 6 Cylinder Radial Engine.



## Rocket Man (Jan 4, 2012)

It runs a little over 30,000. RPMs. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d33uTjTXW8[/ame]


----------



## Ken I (Jan 4, 2012)

That is a great little engine - I just love the sound it makes.

Your design ? any chance of posting some drawings - that looks like something I'd like to build.

Ken


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just love the idle on this engine.
If you have plans for this I would consider this for my next build.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 5, 2012)

That is cute and cool, sounds like a big boy in a small body, love it, Lathe Nut


----------



## Rocket Man (Jan 6, 2012)

I built this engine from a bunch of scrap metal pieces I had laying around my shop. I had a piece of brass hex stock that looked like it would make a good crank case I designed the whole engine around this piece of metal. I had a 1" aluminum rod I decided that would be good for cylinders. A 1/2" brass rod looked like it would made some good pistons. I found an aluminum piece about 1" thick 6" diameter that looked like it would be ok for the base. I found a round piece of aluminum scrap that turned out to be a nice flywheel. A piece of 1" steel rod made a good crank shaft. Next I cut away all the metal that did not look like an engine and it was finished. I don't have any plans. The engine just sorta came together in a few days work.

*I will make some drawings as soon as I can*. 

I have a project I need to finish first before I draw the plans. I am rewinding a 900 watt microwave oven transformer. I removed the 2000 volt winding and I am replacing it with a 48 volt 15 amp winding with a center tap. I am not able to buy a transformer like this so I had to build my own. It will power a 280 watt solid state amplifier that I am building. It should make a nice home movie theater system for the TV. I still need to round up a dozen or so speakers.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice looking and nice running engine. Does it use a standard rotary valve in the crankshaft?

Second question... where's a good source for microwave transformers?

Chuck


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 7, 2012)

Really 30,000 RPM? ???

Jim


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 7, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## Rocket Man (Jan 7, 2012)

Only 1 valve it is made like a model airplane engine when the hole in the crankshaft lines up with the hole to the top of the cylinder steam or air pressure goes to that cylinder.  Cylinders are made like a 2 cycle engine when the piston is half way down pressure exhausts out a hole in the side of the cylinder wall. 

I put an AD on Craigslist for NONE working microwave ovens. I have a lot of people wanting to give me a free microwave I won't drive more than 5 miles to pick it up. I have collected 7 free microwaves. I save all the sheet metal screws, switches, wires, fan, light bulb, sheet metal cover, glass tray, and the transformer. All the rest is trash.

I tested the engine with my Tachometer but I could not get a good reading. I went to Fox Brothers electric motor sales and service they have an electronic tachometer. They put a black dot on the fly wheel, the tachometer looks at the dot as it goes past and reads RPMs. I was reading slightly over 30.000. RPMs. I questioned that so they tested a 1725 RPM motor and a 3400 RPM motor the electronic tachometer gave the correct reading.

I have a friend that flies model airplanes we used his engine tachometer to check my engine and again his tach reads slightly over 30,000. RPMs. I it unreal the engine turns that many RPMs. Piston stroke is only .500" that is only .250" throw on the crank.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 8, 2012)

So... really 30,000 RPM and not a typo. Amazing. Thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## Ken I (Jan 8, 2012)

Rocket Man  said:
			
		

> Cylinders are made like a 2 cycle engine when the piston is half way down pressure exhausts out a hole in the side of the cylinder wall.



Ahhh..so - inscrutable.

That explains the sound.

If nothing else I'm going to design me one of those.

Ken


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 8, 2012)

Ken I said:
			
		

> If nothing else I'm going to design me one of those.
> 
> Ken



The inlet can be made like those co2 engines with the piston pushing a little ball valve on top of the cylinder.


----------



## KingDante (Apr 5, 2012)

So, whats about drawings...


----------



## Speedy (Apr 7, 2012)

real great sound!


----------



## arif (Apr 13, 2018)

super cok begendim


----------

